# Any good track cleaning cars for n or z scale



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Can anyone help with recommending a track cleaner for a DCC layout. What is good a pull along or powered? Thanks Ron


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

I use a CMX track cleaning car, a tad pricey but works great.


----------

